
Borneo Is Burning - esalazar
https://www.cnn.com/interactive/2019/11/asia/borneo-climate-bomb-intl-hnk/
======
macawfish
The palm oil shouldn't be cheap. It should be very expensive, because there
should be regulation limiting its production to sustainable methods.

~~~
pstuart
I agree wholeheartedly. The big question is: how to make such regulations
actually work?

~~~
keenmaster
Create an international cap-and-trade network where American companies can
purchase "pollution credits" from Indonesian farmers. The credits would be
used to clear land sustainably. The scheme would be designed in such a way
that the mitigated Indonesian pollution far outweighs the American pollution
enabled through such a scheme. Naturally, it would be cheaper for Indonesian
farmers to clear land sustainably than for American companies to pollute less
(some are hitting a wall with current anti-pollution technology).

After Indonesia reaches a certain GDP-per-capita, its own companies would be
subjected to progressively higher restrictions on pollution. At that point,
Indonesian companies themselves would be paying companies in less developed
nations (Laos, Rwanda) for the right to pollute.

------
chewz
> People are choking. Animals are dying.

> This is no ordinary fire. It was lit for you.

> Farmers are clearing land the fastest way they know how to cash in on
> growing demand for palm oil, which is used in half of all supermarket
> products, from chocolate to shampoo.

------
beatgammit
So do I now have to boycott palm oil? Why can't people just produce things
sustainably?

~~~
pstuart
It always gets down to money. We need to find financial carrots and sticks to
affect change whilst keeping in mind that carrots are always better than
sticks.

